# baby rat sneezing,scratching,rubbing,...squeeking?



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

I just got a baby rat from the pet store. her name is zipper
and she sneezes quiet often,not as much as she used to when i first got her but she does sneeze sometimes and she also does this thing and i dont know if its a cough or sneeze or a squeek, it sounds alot like a squeek but she does it often and she flinches when she does it
also,shes been scratching alot and rubbing her face and digging into her fur(like biting..?)
i only have one rat at the moment but i am determined to get another one but my dad seems to have a problem with it for some reason..he says i should get one once i get used to zipper and im already used to her and i would really like to get another one while zipper is still a baby so they can bond better.so for the well being of my rat i will get one whether he likes it or not..
ANYWAY
right now shes being very active,running around her cage,jumping all over the place,etc nad honestly its kind of making me nervous she seems like,way too hyper and idk what to do i cant keep her out all the time! i keep her out alot though
and it looks like shes losing a TINNYYY bit of fer on the back of her neck where she was scratching but im not sure bc shes so yper right now she wont stop crawling all over the place,its night time sooo yeah haha
she looks healthy,shes eating and drinking so i dont know..
oh and also,i do use the correct tpe of bedding not the cedar or pine kind and theres no mucus anywhere no scratches,marks,bumps and i dont see any bugs and her breathing seems fine

nobody rlly wants to listen to me complain about my baby rat ); they say that she will be fine but ive done my research..and i know that they can get infections


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I believe rats can get 'new home sneezes' where they just need time to adjust to their new environment. 
I don't know exactly, but of course rats will clean themselves, which could be the rubbing of her face and digging into her fur. How hard is she doing it?


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

it looks like shes doing it really hard but im not sure whats normal and whats not this is my first rat
right now she seems fine shes sitting on my shoulder nibbling on my ear lol
i just freak out when she goes in her cage because i know rats can try to hurt themselves if they get lonely or depressed ): so i worry alot since i only have one rat
i wish i could sleep without so she doesnt get lonely but shed probably run away its just so sad to watch bc i can tell she wants out bc she'll sit there with her paws on the glass looks up at me );


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

As long as you get her a friend soon she'll be fine. When I first got my first rat he was alone for a few weeks before I could get another rat but he's doing great now. Be sure to spend all the time you can with her.

As for her sneezing and squeaking the only advice I can give is too wait and if it gets worse take her to the vet. Perhaps check her fur for mites as well.

My rats do that too, they stare at me with their paws on the bars begging me to take them out. ^^ It's cute, but you need to learn to say no sometimes.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks for the help ;D
its rlly hard getting my dad to let me get another rat i dont understand why he wont give me a good explanation..but ill get one soon anyway bc thats just home much i love zipper ;D


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

okay the flinching and squeaking...we'll start there...is it a rythmic motion, and looks like hiccups? If so that's what she is doing. Hiccups are supposed to be silent so let us know if its not.

Squeaking when playing is normal for babies, but making lots of noises other than that is not always a good thing.

When she scratches, does she suddenly stop and start biting at her fur or raking with her hind leg? A relaxed rat grooming will scratch, then clean their toenails with their teeth and start again...a rat with buggies (not contagious to humans don't worry) will rake madly and suddenly...almost frantic. You would need to treat her with either Ivermectin or Revolution (you can search on here for how to treat with those and where to get them).


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

oh no D: i think she has bugs...
how much is this stuff?
oh shoot and im leaving too..can she die from it?
now im gonna worry the whole time im gone..


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Where are you going? For how long?


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

im at my moms house right now..:/ ill be gone one or two days..

all i can think about is taking her to the vet...);


----------

